# New from SE Texas



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

Another lurker that decided to join up. I have been kayak fishing the SETX inland waters for 11 years now. I have some good spots within a couple miles paddle, but there are some great areas 3 to 5 miles out. Too much paddling time for a Saturday morning. So I am looking to get a very skinny boat to fish most of the places I fish in the kayak. Looking at either a Shadowcast or a SM 1444V. I'll rarely run more than 5 miles one way and will use a trolling motor more than poling. I have been gaining what info I can and will start to ask a few questions soon. The grandkids are getting old enough to take fishing, but too small to be paddling.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Roger!

I know there are a good variety of boats around here (I'm in Houston) to take a ride on. Shadowcasts are great boats but a bit on the "tippy" side of the world. The Saltmarsh should be a nice stable platform.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome. I also fish SETX & used to own an Ankona copperhead but now run a Beavertail. I have a buddy locally that owns a SM 1444. He or I are always willing to take someone new out. Fish yesterday?


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

I wish I fished yesterday. I live north of Beaumont, but I am in the Netherlands for a couple of weeks.
I am planning a 'free' trip to Florida to touch and feel some boats. Hope to order something soon.


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

WillW said:


> Welcome. I also fish SETX & used to own an Ankona copperhead but now run a Beavertail. I have a buddy locally that owns a SM 1444. He or I are always willing to take someone new out. Fish yesterday?


What beavertail are you running, and how do you like it?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Hiramsfly said:


> What beavertail are you running, and how do you like it?


'06 B2. It's a great skiff. Bought it off a friend of a friend but in 9 out of 10 shape. It's slightly under powered w a 50. I'd tweek the rod holders an inch or 2, seal both sponson hatches & foam fill (if it was do-able without deck damage). Other than those 3 things the skiff has been everything I wanted it to be. Takes rough chop, floats skinny, & is very stable.


----------

